# Cracks me up, so true :-)



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

One Hobie kayak for sale :lol: :lol:


----------



## CET (Dec 19, 2012)

I would like to say Hi, to all my gay friends.

Pete (the poof)


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

That was funny...........Close to the truth there...... :lol:


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

i have tarpon 120 haha im not part of the hobbie gay club ,but am part of this forum so i must be bi sexaul at the moment haha .


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Sooo funny. "Now get your fat ass out on the lawn" :lol: Go on then, you guys know who you are. 
If not check your profile and see your Kayak make starts with the letter H......... 
Aww come on guys, only joking. ;-)


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Just for the record, so no one is offended (especially Hobie owners) ....  
The "Getalong Gang" was a popular 70's U.S. cartoon show which was sickeningly sweet in it's "happy freinds, having fun" way apparently  
"Gay" in it's current venacular, does not necessarily mean one is homosexual, but awkward, weird, goofy. i.e. anything "not cool".
S.O.L. usually means "Shit Out of Luck"  
Mind you, Hobie owners can be a bit "Precious"


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Where do we join up for the not gay-get-a-long crew?

Sheesh, Hobies in pop culture.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Are we starting up the get-your-arse-on-some-glass club dru? We might get some strange members! :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Without knowing background that rodrocket mentions, I reckon my family will piss themselves when I show them this, I get the "your boyfriends" comments from them all the time.


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn, sounds like a discussion I had a few years back. My lounge room must be bugged!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

My daughter says her husband's fishing friend is "the other wife"
:?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Salty Dog said:


> Are we starting up the get-your-arse-on-some-glass club dru? We might get some strange members! :lol:


Well Gra already has "only plastic gets out the fantastic". So why not?

Glass_your_Arse_is_us?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

dru said:


> Salty Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Are we starting up the get-your-arse-on-some-glass club dru? We might get some strange members! :lol:
> ...


Or just the Glass Arse faction?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

dru said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > Salty Dog said:
> ...


Fiction, surely??  I hope!


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

The Glass Arse faction are not fiction or subject to excess friction! ;-)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Salty Dog said:


> The Glass Arse faction are not fiction or subject to excess friction! ;-)


A glass arse rules, bottom line. Seems we have a budding faction building. I might sniff around a little longer, glass to glass, arse to arse. I'm in.


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

This thread seems to be spiralling downhill fast Dru. Sniff and arse should NOT be used in the same sentence unless your talking about stray dogs :lol:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Arse to arse is just fine though Yakkamat? :shock: :lol:


----------



## BelowAverageIQ (Mar 23, 2013)

Whether real or not, somewhere some poor bastard has to put up with her shit :shock:


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

Salty Dog said:


> Arse to arse is just fine though Yakkamat? :shock: :lol:


That's so far out of bounds i couldn't even comment. This world scares me now :shock: :lol:


----------

